# Probaion period...are there penalties if you leave?



## Leanne (May 17, 2008)

*Probation period...are there penalties if you leave the job?*

If you sign a 12 month contract with a 6 month probation period can you leave the job without penalty within that first 6 months if you wish to? Is the probation period in Dubai a time where either employer or employee can decide if they wish to continue with the contract? Can either party terminate the contract within the probation period?


I have read that you must see out any contract and cannot leave to change jobs until your current contract is finished. But I was curious if this applied during the probation stage.

Thanks in advance for any info. regarding this.


----------



## Leanne (May 17, 2008)

Anyone know this????


----------

